# Water pooling in bottom of GE Nautilus dishwaster



## Plasmech (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a "builders grade" GE Nautilus dishwaster, 3 years old. It runs OK for the most part but for some reason water will often pool in the bottom of it between runs. Any ideas? The drain line is not clogged, sure of that.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> "builders grade" GE Nautilus dishwaster


Not a model#.



> but for some reason water will often pool in the bottom of it between runs


Fill valve may not be 100% shutting off and weeping in some water all of the time.

_Not written in stone_...but mostly clean water inside when not using the d/w is a fill valve issue, dirty water inside when not using the d/w is a drain issue.

jeff.


----------



## Plasmech (Feb 25, 2008)

Model number is: GSD3200J00CC.

Thanks for the advice. Is there an online store that sells parts for these things?




jeff1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> GSD3200J00CC












Water inlet valve - GSD3200J00CC

jeff.


----------



## Plasmech (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks. Is there a service manual for download somewhere?





jeff1 said:


> Water inlet valve - WD15X10003
> 
> jeff.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

GE doesn't normally put manuals online.

For simple things, something that may help...
http://www.appliancerepair.net/apnet/frameset?http://www.appliancerepair.net/apnet/dish/foreword.htm

jeff.


----------

